# Outlook iOS



## mpqr (14 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir

depuis hier soir l'app outlook ne charge plus mes mails exchange sur mon iPhone et mon iPad en réseau ou en wifi ,par contre il m'indique bien que ma boite est à jour ..
Par contre si je configure exchange sur mail tout est ok .
Avez vous rencontré ce problème ,je suis un peut perdu


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

L'application mail à une "option trier mail avec pièce jointe" si j'ai bien compris ta question!


----------



## mpqr (15 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> L'application mail à une "option trier mail avec pièce jointe" si j'ai bien compris ta question!


Bonjour 
Non en fait depuis la dernière mise à jour de outlook pour ios je n'ai plus de synchro des emails


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

mpqr a dit:


> Bonjour
> Non en fait depuis la dernière mise à jour de outlook pour ios je n'ai plus de synchro des emails



Je teste l'application et je reviens te dire!


----------



## mpqr (15 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Je teste l'application et je reviens te dire!


Je suis sous exchange pour info
Merci


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part, je viens de la tester et l'application fonctionne, mais je ne suis pas sous exchange! Essai peut-être sur un de tes OS de supprimer ton compte, fermer totalement l'application et de nouveau paramétrer ton compte!


----------



## mpqr (15 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je viens de la tester et l'application fonctionne, mais je ne suis pas sous exchange! Essai peut-être sur un de tes OS de supprimer ton compte, fermer totalement l'application et de nouveau paramétrer ton compte!


J'ai déjà fait ça mais même résultat 
Par contre sur Mail pas de soucis


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

Sans doute un soucis dans la mise a jour du 10 avril ! Je suis vraiment désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus!


----------

